# Rocky Mountain Rally Social Agenda



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Rally Attendees:

We are 10 days away from our rally that starts on July 14. I would like to throw out two social events for feedback:

1. *Meet (and re-meet) and Greet: Friday, July 14, 7 PM.* My family offers to host this first-night social to get the rally rolling. After you have had dinner please stop by our site for beverages, games for the kiddos, a fire, smores, and conversation. Salman has donated funds towards the beer stock, so I'll have a "party pig" of fresh draft beer from Castle Rock's finest microbrewery.

2. *Potluck: Saturday, July 15, 6 PM.* For this we gather our portable grills at someone's site and have dinner together. Bring your own main dish (like a grilling item) and a side / salad / dessert to share. It would be best to document what everyone will bring as a side dish so we don't end up with everyone bringing brownies!

During the day on Saturday there is a Ranger-led hike to Panorama Point starting around 10 AM I believe. We participated last year and would like to do it again. I see Saturday being pretty informal as we all enjoy the day camping / hiking / biking as we like.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Sounds good Randy, been real busy lately and haven't been checking OB'ers.

How's about a Italian pasta salad to share with the group, It goes good with grilling just about anything. Or maybe we could bring some Brownies









How many again are confirmed?

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Just found this while looking for checkin times. Still haven't found that but...

Golden Gate Canyon Fire Restrictions A FULL FIRE BAN IS IN EFFECT AT GOLDEN GATE CANYON STATE PARK! NO FIRES ARE PERMITTED AT THIS TIME ANY WHERE IN THE PARK. Charcoal fires and campfires are not allowed anywhere. Gas grills and propane grills will be allowed. 7/3/2006

It won't let me link to the site but it's source is at http://www.parks.state.co.us

Bill.

Anyone know the checkin time? And I'll bet the fire ban is lifted soon with all the rain.

**edit**
Found it.

What are the check-in times? Official check in for campsites and tee pees is 12 noon, for cabins and yurts it is 2 p.m., except for Navajo State Park which is 4 p.m.. Check out times for all facilities is 12 noon.


----------



## coloradododds4 (Jun 18, 2006)

I can make up some cole slaw to share but I hope SOMEONE will be baking the brownies


----------



## RoxboroughSkiMan (Mar 4, 2004)

Sorry we didn't answer sooner Randy. We were camping up at Glacier NP and at Banff NP. We even ran into JNK36JNK (fellow Outbackers) up at Banff.

We will bring a pot of Baked Beans.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

RoxboroughSkiMan said:


> We even ran into JNK36JNK (fellow Outbackers) up at Banff.


And how are Dean and Jodi doing, Marty?
Really great people, those two! The Pink Flamingo King and Queen!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Rally Information:

1. No fire ban is currently in place at Golden Gate. Charcoal, wood, weed...all allowed.
2. Check-in time is 12 Noon.
3. When you arrive at the gate, they'll ask for your site number (be sure to have it!). At that time, they will verify you are pulling an Outback camper since the name on the reservation will not be your name. So don't even try to attend this rally with your new Frontier in tow.

We leave in less than 24 hours!

Randy


----------



## Rich in CO (May 30, 2005)

Kristy will bring the Brownies & Fruit Salad.

about what time is everyone planning on arriving at the park.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I expect we'll be arriving around 3 PM.

We'll bring chips and salsa/dip for the Saturday evening BBQ. Sounds like we'll have a great mix of side dishes.

I am picking up the Party Pig this evening. I'll probably go with Double Eagle Ale.

Randy


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> I am picking up the Party Pig this evening. I'll probably go with Double Eagle Ale.
> 
> Randy


Why didn't I pick the site next to you









We should be pulling in around 3 as well. I'm hoping to get on the road about 12 or 1 from the Springs. No time to wash the OB for this trip, just got off work







and it's still in storage until tomorrow AM.

See everyone there.

Bill.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like fun...who is in charge of posting pictures after the rally?


----------

